# 7 Week Pregnant Pug.



## pugalover (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all  completely new here and have just joined for some advice.

I have a beautiful pug called Betty Bug who is current 7 weeks pregnant, had her scanned a few weeks back and we are expecting 5 or 6 pups in just over two weeks time.

In the last few days she has become extremely picky with the food that she will eat (which isn't like a pug at all), I changed her food to royal canin extra small puppy food about 3 weeks ago and she really doesn't like the puppy version at all and has completely stopped eating it. I have tried mixing tinned in which she ate at first but now wont even entertain it. So currently she is only eating tinned puppy food and takes her about 3 small feeds to eat the tin, this is the only dog food she will eat, I am worried that tinned food doesn't have enough nutrition in it  

Betty will eat gravy bones and will scoff down scrambled egg or chicken and brown rice which I have been trying to make at least once a day to make sure she is getting some extra calories.

I don't know whether she is beginning to lose her appetite because the pups will now be taking up most of the room in her stomach or if I'm just being over worried about her (watch her like a hawk every second of the day - poor dog ha) or whether she should be eating more.

Any advice on other foods to tempt her with would be greatly received  

Jodie xx


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

At 7 weeks the puppies will be at the stage where rapid weight gain is happening and there will be a lot less room in your dogs belly for all her internal organs.

Feed little and often. Keep up with the chicken and a little scrambled egg and unfortunately if all she'll eat is the tinned food then that as well.

You can't force your bitch to eat what she doesn't want to just make sure you can get her to eat as much of the nutritious types of food as she will take.

Pregnant bitches are funny creatures - what she decides she likes today may not necessarily be what she likes tomorrow


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Be aware that Pugs may have a shorter gestation than other breeds- up to a week earlier.


----------



## pugalover (Aug 1, 2014)

Pugs gestation is approximately 58-65 days which is a usual dog pregnancy, I'm off work atm and son is on school holidays (so at home all the time) so when ever whelp ceases to commence I will be around so even if it is a little earlier than 63 days, everything is ready for her  

Thanks for the advice


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

pugalover said:


> Pugs gestation is approximately 58-65 days which is a usual dog pregnancy, I'm off work atm and son is on school holidays (so at home all the time) so when ever whelp ceases to commence I will be around so even if it is a little earlier than 63 days, everything is ready for her


Could be 58 days - that is the date listed as normal for Pugs in The Book of The Bitch.


----------



## pugalover (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for the advice  Everything is ready for her and pups  any tips on what I can feed her to get her to eat a little more than what she is now, I have broken feeds down very small and offering her a small feed every few hours so that she is feeding little and often. 

She is currently turning her nose up at scrambled egg fussy little thing


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

Try mixing a bit of natural yogurt in with foods she's gone off. its amazing how they will sometimes start eating something again if you change the flavour slightly


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

cottage cheese


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

any update on your little of pugs yet?? my bitch is 44 days now and has a terrible first and last pregnancy,she has been bleeding on and off for two weeks now and vets are unable to offering a reason or anything to stop this,refering to food my bitch went completely off dog food she would only eat chicken and small amounts of fish,thankfully she is now eating plenty of puppy food,we give her it by hand firstly then she eats the rest with no problem,she is eating two-three tins a day,good luck with the labour part and please keep us updated xx


----------



## Kellys (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi. An update would be great. My 2 little pugs are only 6 months but I would love to hear others experiences of breeding them


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Kellys said:


> Hi. An update would be great. My 2 little pugs are only 6 months but I would love to hear others experiences of breeding them


Please let them grow up before giving any further consideration to breeding them. They are only babies and are currently too young to properly health screen (not just a trip to the vets), and definitely too young to assess adult conformation, health, and temperaments.

The UK is over-saturated with Pug puppies at the moment, so for the good of the breed and the overall dog population only genuinely sound and healthy Pugs should be being bred.
If you are set on breeding, find an experienced, health-centric mentor in the Pug breed.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Thorne said:


> The UK is over-saturated with Pug puppies at the moment, so for the good of the breed and the overall dog population only genuinely sound and healthy Pugs should be being bred.


There are certainly plenty around, but they're not yet at the stage of filling rescues with unwanted Pugs.

However, from what has been said on here, and in other places, they are certainly filling the vets' surgeries (and pockets!) via various neurological and structural issues.

So the call must be Quality not quantity.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Kellys said:


> Hi. An update would be great. My 2 little pugs are only 6 months but I would love to hear others experiences of breeding them


I have no experience of breeding pugs but was talking to a friend who breeds pugs and has done every health test for the breed under the sun. She was telling me two litters have been miscarried and the last one produced a still born. Bitch has now been spayed. It seems to me that you can try and do everything by the book and it will still go wrong but people that put no thought into their breeding seem to get away scot free with healthy puppies. Life can be very unfair.


----------

